# software upgrade - network view



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

I saw a software update go by the wire. The Roamio just grabs a bunch of gzip packages via HTTP.


```
Host 208.73.183.200 port 8080
GET /TMS_US/static/SwSystem//$OS_VERSION/$PACKAGE-$VERSION.slice.gz?params
```
Should be straightforward to block for those inclined.

It leaves these on the hard drive, and next boot it reassembles them for the kernel, root and slice file systems.

20.4.1 only:

```
GZdlna
GZhls
GZsmooth_streaming
```
20.4.1 / 20.3.8 USA, base roamio

```
GZcore
GZflashplayer
GZflashplayer3
GZhpk-Gen10
GZjava_runtime
GZkernel-Gen10-846
GZlocale-Gen10-enUS
GZnetflix_qt
GZopenvpn
GZplayready
GZproduct_argon_s
GZsquid
GZtivo_encore-domestic
GZtvres-common
GZtvres-domestic
GZvideo_tools_1
GZweb
GZwireless
slicefs
swsystem
utils
```


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

20.4.5c-USA-6 looks like:

```
utils-...-2.slice.gz
GZkernel-Gen10-846-...-2.slice.gz
MLGZ-Gen10-846~00-...-2.slice.gz
MLGZ-Gen10-846~01-...-2.slice.gz
MLGZ-Gen10-846~02-...-2.slice.gz
MLGZ-Gen10-846~03-...-2.slice.gz
slicefs-...-...-2.slice.gz
swsystem-...-2.slice.bnd
```
I assume the large difference in package names from prior versions might be due to the switching to SquashFS from ext.


----------

